# Snot!!!



## Guest (Jan 7, 2008)

ok, so i'm still new at this, but i'm getting better and have been 5-7 times this season. i've got most of my gear and things down, EXCEPT for the SNOT!! My nose is so sensitive to the cold and drips like a faucet. I've been wearing a turtle fur fleece around my neck, a warm hat, and kid goggles. i am not a kid but my head is tiny and i look retarded wearing normal people goggles.

so i take tissue paper, napkins, a bandana, even my 'snot absorbing gloves' and it's a mess. My fleece thingie builds up warm moisture when i breathe through my mouth, and collects pools of snot running down my nose. it's the most uncomfortable and disgusting thing and makes me want to get off the mountain even when the snow is great.

i was thinking about getting a balaclava? would this just make it worse? why does it seem like i am the only one on the mountain with this problem?


----------



## Grimdog (Oct 13, 2007)

Maybe you need to see a doctor. My nose runs in the cold but I don't end up swimming in it.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2008)

You have two solid options. A) Rock an Airblaster terryclava....I enjoy mine and it keeps not only your face warm but also your ears and head. B) Purchase a bandana, take some fleece..purchased sheet or an old piece of clothing and sew it to the triangle shape of the bandana.


, Airblaster


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2008)

It has nothing to do medically, but the reason your nose runs is that your body is trying to keep the air going in warm and humidified, so when you breathe it does not burn your lungs. (that is why when you breathe from the mouth, in the cold your lungs seam to burn). Water retains and holds in warmth. the "snot" is used to keep your nose warm. to sum it all up try just breathing through your nose more before it gets runny. then it should become less runny later, when your face gets colder.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

Try Afrin and forget it.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2008)

my ex used to have a similar problem. not as bad as you're describing, but his nose _always_ got snotty. and it happens to me to some extent & it does get annoying, but you just deal. 

at seven springs they put out tissues at the lift line, which i think is great...never seen that at any of the other resorts i've ridden.


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

use these


----------

